# Store in Atlanta that has PDFs?



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm going to be in Athens, GA for a graduation this weekend and wanted to know if anyone could recommend a good store in either Athens or Atlanta (or very nearby) where I can pick up some dendrobates azureus from? Your input is much appreciated!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

There are some local guys that may have azureus froglets or tads...wouldn't hold my breath trying to find a petstore with any darts around here (at least none that I have found, except for one place that had freshly-imported auratus).


----------



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

Darn! Seems like no one in my area has any frogs either. Pretty disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

BearTerritory said:


> Darn! Seems like no one in my area has any frogs either. Pretty disappointing, to say the least.


It would be much better to get direct from a breeder rather than a petshop. As Field said, there are a lot of froggers in GA. I am sure someone could help you out. I would post a wanted ad. Something like, "WTB D. azureus in the ATL, GA area". You will likely get some responses. Best of luck!

JBear


----------

